# first smoker! Masterbuilt XL



## dewetha (Sep 3, 2011)

it was a long struggle to pick out a smoker. it was a battle between my head,heart and wallet. the wallet won! and a real sweet machine like  a stumps is out of the question. so 200 bucks at Bass Proshops and here i go. I look forward to smoking some pork tenderloins,ribs,turkey breasts and sausage,veggies. those fatties things on this site are definitely on the menu.

I researched it as much as I could and decided that a propane cabinet style smoke would best fit my needs best. it seams that the Masterbuilt xl was the best of the worst. as far as I can tell all these cheap models need help. the volume for the price is a reason I took the xl over the double door model. this should suit me until the wallet will spring for a 2k smoker :)

I will continue to research mods but I have these on  my list so far:

fix chip pan. know issue that chip can catch fire
bigger water pan
fix door
insulate
make a rolling stand.
I hope to get all this done soon. I have a sheet metal buddy that can weld the steel on the inside and make a cart/stand.

for now I will just raise the chip pan an inch or so up and seal the vents so I can break it in.

I look forward to learning a lot from you guys. especially when I get this up and running.

later,

Joe P.


----------



## roller (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like you got it going !!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sounds like you have your work cut out for ya.  post some pix of your adventure.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Sounds like a great project for the weekend!


----------



## dewetha (Sep 6, 2011)

after firing it up and testing some smoke, that cavity is huge. I think I will add another item to my modification list. some kind of think plate to cut off half the space. I won't always be cooking that much food.

since my wife only east chicken or turkey, i will be doing some trail runs. planning on some stuffed chicken later this week.


----------



## dewetha (Sep 16, 2011)

tomorrow(hopefully) I will make my first mod. it will be to address the chip pan issue. I have a large cast iron griddle(10x20). I plan on drilling holes in 4 corners to allow bolts to be used to elevate the skillet a little above the fire. then I will rest my smoker box on top. I have 2 as they are small so I think I can add one in for a longer smoke time. anyway, my thought was the heated cast iron skillet would help retain some heat and even it out.I have two question for you build/mod masters. 1. how far away from the flame should I place the cast iron? 2. would adding ceramic blocks to the free space on this plate help control an even heat?ok make that 3 questions..if these things work(4 min mark) :  about lining the vertical inside walls with them for the long cold winters in Chicago?


----------



## dewetha (Sep 19, 2011)

well here is my first MOD. I am running some smoke/heat tests now.

I added a 10 x 20 cast iron skillet. I ma thinking it will even out the heat and make a good base to add smoker boxes or maybe chunks right on it.I am also hoping this big hunk of metal will retain heat. I suppose you can get one at a swap meet or second hand store but I have little to no patients when I want to do something so I bought it.

I may need to raise the skillet after some testing.

here are my pics:


----------



## dewetha (Sep 19, 2011)

after a few hours the smoker is running like a champ. nice smoke, chips are lasting longer and faster heat recovery after opening the door. or it could all be in my head :) anyway. I hope I can get ventilation mod worked in before the weekend then it should be working like a smoker should.


----------



## kdsoup (Sep 19, 2011)

I see Bass Pro shop just put the Masterbuilt XL on Sale for $179...very good deal. 

http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-Extra-Wide-Propane-Smoker/product/10219561/80511

I sure to love my MASTERBUILT XL...just wish they made a nice Cover to Go with it!  Oh Well.

Darrin


----------



## dewetha (Sep 23, 2011)

here is my smokestack mod finished just in time to BBQ for the weekend. I purchased a replacement smoke stack from char-griller .$16 + shipping. it is made for a barrel type smoker. I have no metal working skills and half ass handyman skills. i beat it flat as I could and offest it as much as possible. so it's not perfectly straight but it will do. I sealed it off with some high temp silicone.

2 mods down more to go!






there is a nut between the cabinet and flange so it won't go anywhere.


----------



## dewetha (Oct 16, 2011)

finally added some stove gasket to the door. 3/8" covering the top,bottom and latch side. today smoke has had very good temperature control with the door sealed better. smoke escaping was not a concern. after all it has to get out or it will ruin the food. but keeping the heat in is the key.

one more project down!


----------



## minden man (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay, the Masterbuilt XL isn't my first smoker, but it is my first bought as a smoker, smoker. I have built freezers into smokers, charcoal bullets into both gas and electric powered smokers. After reading all the different comments on how to best MOD one, this is what I came up with: I am using the factory "chip" pan, but on top of it I placed a 9" cake pan with a 9" pie tin inside of that, acting as a heat diffuser. When I "dry ran" the smoker, putting the cake pan in the center of the chip plate, It got way too hot and ashed the chips in nothing flat. So I took the pie tin put a couple of fist sized chunks of hickory and set the cake tin to the outside edge. It has now been 3 hours, and I still have smoke! I didn't think that 3 hours was even possible on 1 load of chunks, but now I really love this smoker. It holds temperature very well; I have the knob set to the low end of medium and it is holding steady around 250. At the two hour mark I did have to refill the stock water pan, but I am completely happy with my choice of smokers, and I give thanks to everyone that took the time to post  such great info. I do have the "retro kit" coming, but I not sure I even need it at this point.


----------

